# Aftermarket power door locks



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I picked up a 2002 E250 and so far it's been great. Very basic no frills type of van. However I sure do miss power door locks. 

Has anyone installed any aftermarket power door lock systems on their van/truck/car? If so, any recommendations?


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

yes. every one of our ford utility bodies comes without power doors or windows. and we had them installed. the power locks we had done with the alarm system. they just install actuators for them. from auto mate. I'll see if i can dig up the paperwork and find the exact names for ya


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My 2007 truck was the work truck package, which meant it came with basically nothing. It was a deal breaker. My wife said get it, I told her no, I'm not paying $27K for a brand new truck without power windows and locks. The dealer said they could have a 3rd party install them, and they did.

Only problem I've had was 5 years down the line one of the wires on the motor to the passengers window got disconnected. Just took the door panel off and finally noticed what it was, reconnected it and its back to perfect again.

The remotes range is pathetic though. Have to be right at the truck for it to work, 20' of so.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Leo G said:


> My 2007 truck was the work truck package, which meant it came with basically nothing. It was a deal breaker. My wife said get it, I told her no, I'm not paying $27K for a brand new truck without power windows and locks. The dealer said they could have a 3rd party install them, and they did.
> 
> Only problem I've had was 5 years down the line one of the wires on the motor to the passengers window got disconnected. Just took the door panel off and finally noticed what it was, reconnected it and its back to perfect again.
> 
> The remotes range is pathetic though. Have to be right at the truck for it to work, 20' of so.


leo the reciever for the remote has a antenna, extend it, this will increase its catchment aera.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't even know where the receiver is.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I picked up a unit and we'll see how it goes. I know I'll have to add wire to get to the back doors lock but hopefully the two front and side door won't be too hard. I did watch a youtube video on how to install and it seems easy.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The two times that I did this, I went to the junkyard and pulled the factory actuators off of the passenger/conversion versions of my van so that I could ensure a perfect fit. 

And then I looked up the wiring diagram in the repair manual to make the other necessary connections. I think that most vehicles come equipped with a standard wiring harness because my van was already wired for the actuators. I just had to run extra wiring inside of the doors, install a switch and run a connection to the fuse panel.


----------

